# Australian Permanent Resident living abroad for two years



## asifabbasi4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Following is our scenario where we are confused and need your help 

We are Permanent Resident of Australia. Visa was granted in 2011 and it will expire in 2016. We have entered in AU on 25th December 2011 and lived there for 08 months till 25th August 2012 and then moved to UAE where we got a good job. 

Our questions are:
1. how much maximum time we can live outside AU?

2. What will be the effect on our PR status if we live outside AU for consecutive 2 years?

3. If we return back to AU in 2014, shall we be able to apply for citizenship in 2017 and the period of earlier stay of 08 months will be counted or not?

4. Our visa will expire in 2016 so after that can we live in AU without any visa etc?

3. One of our baby (infant) is Australian citizen, what will be policy for her if she lived outside AU for 2 years?


Thanks a lot in advance.


Best Regards
Allan


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

You can stay out as long as you want but to qualify for a return residents visa you must spend 2years of 5 in Australia immediately before you apply.

If you are in Australia before your visa expires you can stay forever but wont immediately qualify for a return residents visa until you meet the requirements. So would be unable to leave until you did or would not have the right to re enter the country.

Non of that applies to a citizen, they can come and go as they please but need an Australian passport to enter the country.

There is a citizenship calculator on the DIAC web site.


----------



## asifabbasi4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. 

Can you please also tell me whether eight months period which I stayed in Australia will be counted in total time to be spent in Australia for citizenship if I go back to Australia after two years.

Regards,
Allan


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

No it won't count you start again.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

asifabbasi4 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Can you please also tell me whether eight months period which I stayed in Australia will be counted in total time to be spent in Australia for citizenship if I go back to Australia after two years.
> 
> ...


No. In order for the time to count, it needs to have been in the four years preceding the date of application. If you're not planning on migrating until 2014, then you would not be able to apply for citizenship until 2018 at the very earliest (assuming you meet the residency requirements and the current laws remain as is).

Assuming you move in 2014 and remain in Australia for a full two years, you should be able to qualify for a 5-year RRV when (or shortly after) your current visa expires. You only need the RRV if you plan to leave Australia to go on holiday overseas etc. As a PR you can remain in Australia legally even if the initial visa has already expired.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can stay out as long as you want but to qualify for a return residents visa you must spend 2years of 5 in Australia immediately before you apply.
> 
> If you are in Australia before your visa expires you can stay forever but wont immediately qualify for a return residents visa until you meet the requirements. So would be unable to leave until you did or would not have the right to re enter the country.
> 
> ...


@Shel-
I thought you are required to stay for 'any' 2 years out of 5 yrs. Thanks for clarifying that it should be immediately before any one applies for RRV!
So if I stayed 2013jan-2015jan out of 2013jan-2018jan of PR duration - I would not be able to get RRV! Correct me if am wrong!


----------



## asifabbasi4 (Oct 26, 2012)

*what about infant*

any idea about baby born in Australia, she has australian passport and would be with us for next two years, I hope here status will not be affected????



do you feel there is any need for us to visit there after completing one year here just to make sure that AU government consider it as close binding?????



regards,
Allan


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

superm said:


> @Shel-
> I thought you are required to stay for 'any' 2 years out of 5 yrs. Thanks for clarifying that it should be immediately before any one applies for RRV!
> So if I stayed 2013jan-2015jan out of 2013jan-2018jan of PR duration - I would not be able to get RRV! Correct me if am wrong!


 Nope just checked its any 2yrs my bad. But the longer the period away the less chance of getting granted unless you had significant ties ie a house, close family or a job offer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

asifabbasi4 said:


> any idea about baby born in Australia, she has australian passport and would be with us for next two years, I hope here status will not be affected????
> 
> do you feel there is any need for us to visit there after completing one year here just to make sure that AU government consider it as close binding?????
> 
> ...


 The baby is not effected, will always be a citizen and have the right of entry. She will make it a little easier to get a return residents visa as she us the close to Australia. But stay away too long and she would have to sponsor you for a parent visa if you could not get a RRV or qualify for skilled again.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

aspire said:


> hi,
> I am from india and applying for OZ visa ( have got the invite)
> 
> on portal there is a question
> ...


If you don't have a national ID card then leave it blank.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice informative thread!

I think another way to summarise this could be that: "it is better to be in Australia towards the latter/last 2 years of initial PR expiry, to be able to qualify for an immediate RRV when 2 year period ends."

Example: If PR is from 2013-18, it is better if one could be in Australia atleast during 2016-18, so that he qualifies for RRV in 2018 and for Citizenship in 2020.

My comprehension of this.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Sane (Nov 19, 2014)

Dear ozbound12 & All

Thank you for sharing the information.
I need some information if anyone may help.

I was granted PR last year in march and had my first entry in April, then returned in the same month.
I am planning to move for permanent settlement this June (2016).

Do I need to submit a new PCC and Medical?

Appreciate your reply.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sane said:


> Dear ozbound12 & All
> 
> Thank you for sharing the information.
> I need some information if anyone may help.
> ...


No, you do not.


----------



## Sane (Nov 19, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> No, you do not.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

No, i already checked this,, you can be in australia min 2 y in all tog counted...not must start from begginning. If you been 8 months it means y need more 1y and 4 months to stay,, extend PR for another 5 y and can go home again,,same scenario. 

Bt y need to return f period of 5 y
PR never expires,,, is for life..only that condition is there to get RRV of 2y

I asked agent you can be from y in country only 1 day ,,,you still can apply for RRV but need to give good reason to get it /.....job, health issues y been home etc. You will get it,


----------

